# Problem installing PowerPivot



## becca74 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am trying to install PowerPivot_for_Excel_x86.msi (2012) and I get the following error.

An error occurred during the installation of assembly policy.8.0Microsoft.VC80.CRT,version=”8.0.50727.4027”,publicKeyToken=”1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b”,processor Architecture=”x86”,type=”win32-policy”.Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT:0x800736FD

I have no idea what this means. I had PowerPivot for Excel 2010 installed and working. Was taking a tutorial on using it and came to a part where I needed to use "Diagram" in the view menu. My version didn't have this option. After researching found I should update to SQL server 2012. So I tried to download and intall. Then PowerPivot was no longer available in Excel. Further research, found I needed to install .NET Framework 4.0 and Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office 
Runtime. 
I have installed both of these but PowerPivot 2012 will not install. I get the following error message:
An error occurred during the installation of assembly policy.8.0Microsoft.VC80.CRT,version=”8.0.50727.4027”,publicKeyToken=”1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b”,processor Architecture=”x86”,type=”win32-policy”.Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT:0x800736FD.

Any help I can get with this?


----------



## pete234 (Jul 1, 2012)

Are you on a corporate network or your own machine?
How aggressive is your anti-virus? Does it pop anything up when you try to install?
Just asking because I had a heck of a time upgrading on a network as I recall.
That code result is just generic from what I've seen, it means it can't figure out what it is.
Is your Office 64-bit or 32? Make sure it's 32-bit as it has to match what you're installing.
If it's 64 grab the other msi file and try it.
Finally, can see it under "Add and Remove Programs?"
Is the Powerpivot tab in Excel yet? If it is under Programs, try to uninstall, reboot, try again.


----------



## becca74 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks pete234. I did finally get it to install. This is on my home computer. It may have been I was trying to install 64 bit and needed 32 bit, not sure. How do you know if you have the 64 bit vs the 32 anyway? The one that installed was the 32-bit. I have looked in the properties, under options in Excel....just couldn't tell which I had. I don't have a CD for Office 2010 as I downloaded it through a discounted program from my employer.


----------



## MD610 (Jul 2, 2012)

In any Office program - under File>Help.  Then on the lower right it will give you some details about what you have installed.  If your computer is only running 32-bit Windows then you can only have 32-bit Office installed.  The computer OS can be checked under Control Panel>System.


----------



## becca74 (Jul 2, 2012)

MD610,
Thanks for the info. I am running Windows 7, 64 bit operating system. I have Office 2010, 32 bit. It seems to work fine. Is it okay that Office is 32 bit with 64 bit operating system?


----------



## MD610 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------

